# Hello friends... please read.



## 35mmMaggie (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello friends, 
I'm Maggie. 
I am new to the group. :meh:

The main reason for me joining this forum is in hopes to network with other artists and photographers,  and spread the word about a selfless act I am doing with Avon Walk For Breast Cancer. Please visit my fundraising page herehttp://www.avonwalk.org/goto/35mmMaggie[/URL]  if you are interested in donating to help with ending breast cancer. 100% of your donation goes to this noble cause. :thumbup:

I need your support, and I need to get the word out there. So far I have raised 23% of my goal, and after I raise all the money that I can I will walk 39.9 miles in Los Angeles September 12th - 13th. 
Please join me and do a good deed and donate today!!! I promise to do all the walking.
Thank you.

Aside from being a Breast Cancer walker, I have also participated as a walker and raised money in 4 other charities with the AIDS Foundation. 

My name is Maggie St.Thomas. I have been doing published photography work since 1994 with music entertainment documentation working with artists like Timothy Leary, The Ramones, Sublime, No Doubt, Janes Addiction, and became interested in pin-up/boudoir photography in early 2004 working as centerfold pin-up photographer for Rockabilly Magazine. I was a subject of interest for two tv shows in 2005, and a handfull of radio show features. A solo photo exhibit followed shortly at The Doll Hut called NUDES in November of 2007. It was a wonderful experience working with the women as they were so comfortable working with me too. Lighting direction played a key part in those photographs. 


One of my greatest models to work with on a nude shoot was Lendora. We were all over the Sunset Blvd in the rain, she at times wearing nothing more than heels and an umbrella, fully nude in public. Some of the best shots I've ever done, and funnest shoot ever for sure!

Alongside the photo exhibit at the Doll Hut was a 2008 Calendar, featuring a nude model photo for every month. 
I'm new to this group so I'm also very new to the whole forum thing, so be nice.  

It means a lot to me to raise money and awareness about breast cancer, I hope you will join me in the fight against breast cancer and donate today! Thank you so much.
Love ya'LL
avonwalk.org/goto/35mmMaggiexoxo[/URL]
xo 35mmMaggie
index 
:geek:


----------

